
Sacrifice - ColinWright
http://www.rdegges.com/sacrifice/
======
epsylon
It's also useful to try and downsize, or even completely sacrifice the time
spent on twitter, reddit, HN, ... As far as I'm concerned, these tend to
represent a big chunk of my free time.

------
jmduke
I identify with the author of this post a lot. I tried a lot of things, but
two stuck:

1\. I got a big ol' whiteboard and wrote down everything I could be doing
(project list, todo list, reading list, etc. etc.) The thing about using a
.txt file or a Google Doc is that windows or open tabs can always be ignored,
accidentally closed, minimized -- when an entire wall in one of your rooms is
devoted to the things you want to be doing, its a lot harder to pretend they
don't exist.

2\. I started working with other people. I have a standing man-date with one
of my friends where every Tuesday night, one of us buys a six-pack and we just
plug away on our computer with a new album or something in the background. I
don't know what it is about being around other people that makes me inherently
more productive, but I feel like I have a part of my brain that wants to do
work and part of my brain that wants to goof off: when I have friends in the
room, the goofy hemisphere can spend time cracking jokes and scattered
conversations, while the productive hemisphere codes away. (Otherwise, goofy
Justin hogs the computer and productive Justin just can't pry him away from
/r/corgi.)

------
npsimons
I do this same thing, only with org-mode. Every little idea, snippet, project
or todo that enters my mind? Capture it and get back to what I was working on.
Sure, I've got a zillion things I will never get to, but I can always filter
or archive them, and text is cheap! Synchronize with git, and you're done.

